# isida



## sevaltek (Aug 15, 2006)

hi there,

just to introduce my self: 32 years old, eggs are working but uterus is not developed enough. So the way for me is surrogacy. i've been thinking to work with isida clinic- ukraine for our surrogacy journey. Has anyone had surrogacy experience there or know something about them?

love

seval


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello Seval, just wanted to wish you all the luck and best wishes for your journey into Surrogacy.
I'm affraid I can not help you with the clinic, but just wanted to send good wishes.
Take Care Lynne.


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

Have you considered host surrogacy in this country (UK) sevaltek?  I don't know much about surrogacy abroad, but I know that it is more complicated and more expensive.


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi Savaltek

You might want to try looking at the abroadies section, they have lots of info on ISIDA 

Here it is http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,119.0.html

Hope that helps

Marina


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Seval

Some friends of mine were hoping to use ISIDA or a Moscow clinic, but with donor eggs and a British host surro. They ran into trouble when the adoption laws changed at the end of last year, and the clinic was no longer able to do the IVF bit for them (even though the baby was to be born in the UK) as I think they were worried it would be classed as a "foreign" adoption rather than surrogacy. If you are using your eggs and one of "their" surros, things may be different - but you would need to check out the adoption laws for any countries involved (the clinic/surro's and your own) very carefully before proceeding.

Good luck!

Love Jaq


----------



## sevaltek (Aug 15, 2006)

thank you all for your help,

i'm afraid surrogacy in uk is not an option for me. because law has changed there and i couldn't take my baby to Turkey , i'm from turkey btw.

isida looks ok for egg donoation but i haven't met anyone who tried surrogacy there. so that makes me confused. i really need to hear ''yes i did and it was great or i did and be careful with those bla bla ''  

take care

seval


----------

